# What are your favorite tv shows?



## perlanga (Jul 22, 2010)

Which ones do you not miss or Tivo? Why do you like them?

I only have three

Keeping up w/ the Kardashians/Khloe and Kourtney take Miami- I love that family and just admire Kim's style.

Toddlers and Tiaras- I remember begging my mom to put me in pageants when I was younger and she said we didn't have enough money.

Judge Judy- I love how she yells at everyone and has a no nonsense attitude.


----------



## Karren (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok... White Collar, Royal pains, the Mentalist, NCIS, Burn Notice, Chuck, anything StarGate, Psych, Monk, the Closer, Bones... Dr Who, Torchwood... Americas Got Talent... Warehouse 13... Cash Cab.. Mythbusters..


----------



## akathegnat (Jul 22, 2010)

I only have one can't miss show! True Blood.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jul 22, 2010)

Law and Order-SVU, Gossip Girl, Sons of Anarchy, True Blood, Dexter, Khloe and Kourtney Take Miami, Keeping up with the Kardashians, NCIS, Weeds (even though I am not caught up at all), 30 Rock.

My R.I.P er's.....I still will watch reruns....Arrested Development, Lost, and Cold case, and Moonlight!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## Ingrid (Jul 22, 2010)

the bachelor/the bachelorette. CSI:miami. family guy. project runway. America's next top model. Hell's kitchen


----------



## sooperficial (Jul 22, 2010)

I LOOOOVE Arrested Development too! I really hope they make a movie! I am also obsessed with Beverly Hills 90210 (the original) and Saved by the Bell.

Current shows I don't miss are Fantasy Factory, Pawn Stars, Taboo, Hoarders, Intervention....and I also love love love The First 48!


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 22, 2010)

I like reality shows such as Big brother, Bachelor/Bachelorette, Survivor, Keeping up with the Kardashians, Guliana and Bill, Pawn stars, Project runway, America's next top model. I also love to watch cooking shows. My only problem is that I don't have much time to watch tv and I get behind on recordings. The kids keep me from being able to sit and watch tv plus most of those shows are not appropriate for our kids to watch so I have to wait until they are asleep. I think I watch the Disney channel more than my own shows.


----------



## sooperficial (Jul 22, 2010)

ooh I forgot cooking shows. Paula Deen -bowdown my fat girl queen of sheeba

I also enjoy The Neely's because they're a cute couple.


----------



## Ari1202 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mondays--Kimora life in the fab lane,Chopped,Operation Repo

Tuesdays--Pretty little liars

Wednesdays--Tosh.O

Thursdays--Futurama

Fridays--Jerseylicious

Saturday--Houston's Street Flava

Sunday--Khloe and Kourtney take Miami,Holly's World,Chefs vs. City


----------



## thekifchicksami (Jul 22, 2010)

How i met your mother, csi miami, dexter, ugly betty, fringe, river monsters, myth busters,

friends when it was still on. lots more =)


----------



## bCreative (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh boy....

Rupaul's Drag Race, Life After, NCIS, Fringe, Wipeout, Drop Dead Diva, Project Runway, Man v. Food, Say Yes To The Dress, The Little Couple, Cake Boss, Animal Cops, Bad Girls Club, Secret Lives of Women, America's Next Top Model, Degrassi, Ace of Cakes, Cooking For Real &amp; Kimora's Life in the Fab Lane.

Just to name a few.....


----------



## Karren (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh Yeah... forgot Rupaul and Pawn Stars!


----------



## mmagirl (Jul 22, 2010)

Friday Night Lights, Pawn Stars, American Pickers, locked up abroad, Inside MMA HDnet, I Survived, DR 90210, Fantasy Factory, Khloe and Kourtney take Miami, Kendra, Holly's World, UFC house, Teen Mom, Bad Girls Club, sopranos, George Lopez ....much more...I have a lot of favs and I DVR all of them.


----------



## perlanga (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow, there are some major tv watchers here!

I also like family guy, but I don't exactly run to my couch when it comes on.

I used to LOVE LOVE LOVE the Sopranos, but it's over! I cried when it ended.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 22, 2010)

I watch alot of the reality shows on the weekends but do use my DVR for True Blood, Dexter and The Real Housewives of (insert state). lol I also love Modern Family.


----------



## Rebbierae (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow, I always say I don't watch that much tv...but then I think about what I have DVR'ed and I guess I do!

Army Wifes, Drop Dead Diva, The Glades, Desperate Housewives, Grey's Anatomy, Private Practice, The Closer, NCIS, NCIS Los Angeles, Criminal Minds, Rizzoli &amp; Isles, Hawthorne, Tough Love, Modern Family, Cougar Town....man, that's a lot of tv.


----------



## xjackie83 (Jul 22, 2010)

Survivor, Dexter, True Blood, Grey's Anatomy, Vampire Diaries, V (this is one I probably wouldn't watch on my own, but my boyfriend likes it so we watch it together), and Glee.

I also started watching Mad Men so that will probably be thrown into the rotation too.


----------



## jewele (Jul 22, 2010)

How do I Look, the Kardashian shows, old 90210 (love it still), pretty wild, jerseylicious, jersey couture, Dog bounty hunter, the hills, the city and much more, and antiques roadshow.


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 22, 2010)

My favorite shows are:

*The View- I enjoy their hot topics and their celebrity guests. I like hearing many sides to these topics.

*Survivor- I love watching it for the challenges and the friendships/conflicts. I'm always so excited to watch it





*The Ultimate Fighter- It's just fun to watch strong men fighting. Haha!

Reruns I like are Friends and Everybody Loves Raymond. These shows bring back good feelings from watching them back in the day with family.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jul 22, 2010)

True Blood.


----------



## Karren (Jul 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Rebbierae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Rizzoli &amp; Isles. Oh yeah... I love this new show.... With Sasha from NCIS...


----------



## Tyari (Jul 22, 2010)

I went to high school with David (Raven) of Drag Race, we had science class together. My brother just ran into him at Disneyland. How funny!

Anyway, my favorite shows are the Jerseys - Jersey Shore, Jersey Couture, Jerseylicious... The First 48, SYTYCD, Drop Dead Diva, You're Cut Off, Judge Judy, and Judge Mathis. That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## karmacharm (Jul 24, 2010)

*My main favourite show is Friends. I've loved that show for years, one that I can watch over and over again and not get sick of it.*

I like watching the CSI shows too every now and then.

....and secretly indulge with The Hills.


----------



## shoeandpursegal (Jul 24, 2010)

i think i watch too much tv lol

some of my faves: Drop dead diva, The first 48, Project Runway, Teen mom, How do i look, Jerseylicious, House hunters, Taboo, Snapped, and im sure theres tons more!


----------



## AniaMaja (Jul 25, 2010)

Gossip girl, I can't wait for the next season






Also Desperate housewives and perhaps The good wife.


----------



## rodenbach (Jul 27, 2010)

True Blood and Mad Men


----------



## kimkar (Jul 28, 2010)

oh great lol i love also show like Keeping up with the kardashians. I really love kardashian family.


----------



## bCreative (Jul 28, 2010)

I have to add I recently started watching The Closer and so far I love it!


----------



## flipshawtii (Jul 31, 2010)

Family Guy, Spongebob Squarepants &amp; iCarly.

I'm such a kid.


----------



## vsgirlfidelity (Aug 5, 2010)

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.

the only show you ever need to watch.


----------



## delian (Aug 21, 2010)

the X-factor


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *vsgirlfidelity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.
the only show you ever need to watch.

I've seen this one before and its definitely a hoot!


----------



## divadoll (Aug 22, 2010)

The Misfits, Criminal Minds, House. Red Dwarf - they are going to produce 2 more seasons!!!


----------



## Shelley (Aug 23, 2010)

Law &amp; Order SVU, Criminal Minds, Cold Case, SYTYCD Canada &amp; USA versions, Canada's Next Top Model, America's Next Top Model, The Real Housewives of OC, Desperate Housewives, The Hills (when it was still on tv), House Hunters, Love it or List it, and nature shows.


----------



## Beauty225 (Aug 23, 2010)

I love the BGC (Bad Girls Club), Keeping up with the Kardashians, and Kourtney and Khloe!


----------



## Tyari (Sep 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Beauty225* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love the BGC (Bad Girls Club), Keeping up with the Kardashians, and Kourtney and Khloe! OOh! I love BGC too!


----------



## vivianwell (Sep 25, 2010)

Survivor, Dexter, True Blood, Grey's Anatomy, Vampire Diaries


----------



## Doya G (Sep 26, 2010)

i watch alot of shows.

my favorite at the moment is The Vampire Diaries.


----------



## LovelyLara (Oct 2, 2010)

South Park, American Dad, Futurama, Family Guy

One Tree Hill, Gossip Girl

Keeping Up with the Kardashians&amp; Kourtney and Khloe take Miami!


----------



## LAminerals (Oct 10, 2010)

True blood. Lost (so sad it's over). The Event. Survivor. The amazing race. Criminal Minds (love Penelope!). Fringe.


----------



## masayo (Oct 21, 2010)

Mad Men, Dexter, Entourage... can you see the pattern here?






My favorite quote from Ari Gold is "love a liar but hate a cheater.


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 9, 2011)

Frontline.

Frasier.

Dancing With the Stars.

Come Dine With Me.

Supersize vs. Superskinny.

No Reservations with Anthony Bourdain.

Then the non-sense I'm too ashamed to admit I watch (and love!): Jersey Shore &amp; The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.

There's nothing like Channel 4, the BBC, and ITV's docs. Thank God for Youtube and streaming online video sites.


----------



## WBNaturals (Mar 3, 2011)

I love It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia too. Over the last month we got all the seasons from Netflix and have watched them all.


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't have a lot of time to watch television, but do have it on occassionally. Some of my favorites include:

Cash Cab with Ben Baily (NYC) - Discovery

Cash Cab with Beth Melewski (Chicago) - Discovery

The Simpsons - FOX

Family Guy - FOX

Paranormal State - A&amp;E

Hoarders - A&amp;E

Storage Wars - A&amp;E

Animal Cops - Animal Planet

Animal Precinct - Animal Planet

The Pit Boss - Animal Planet

Animal Hoarders - Animal Planet

To Catch A Predator - Dateline NBC

Diners, Drive-Ins, &amp; Dives with Guy Fierri - The Food Network

The Iron Chef - The Food Network

Cupcake Wars - The Food Network

Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations - The Travel Channel

Ghost Adventures - The Travel Channel

Nip/Tuck - FX

Lights Out - FX

I also like QVC and HSN.


----------



## rdenee (Mar 12, 2011)

I have stopped watching many TV shows, and now just flip channels until I find something to watch (usually cooking or home shows), but my not to be missed shows are Chuch, Castle, Modern Family, and Wipeout.


----------



## Stackhouse (Jan 20, 2012)

Breaking Bad is one of the best tv-series of all time, the acting is top-notch and I think everyone should watch it! Also Homeland is really, really good (with Claire Danes). I watched all the episodes of Homeland in two days because it's that exciting, I can't wait for season 2.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 20, 2012)

Mad Men, Dexter, True Blood, Family Guy, The Office


----------



## ladygrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Archer, Bones, Castle, Modern Family, The Middle, Futurama, and Community.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 21, 2012)

American Horror

Breaking Bad

Hell on Wheels

House

Justified

Big Bang Theory

Walking Dead

White Collar

Numb3rs

Just to name a few.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Jan 21, 2012)

How I met your mother and Made men.

Also love My kitcher rules (Australian TV show)


----------



## Stackhouse (Jan 22, 2012)

I got reminded of this thread when I watched the latest episode of The Secret Circle. It's one of those shows that's a guilty-pleasure to me, one that I'm not proud of that I watch (I'm 26 years old!) and sometimes I even roll my eyes when I'm watching it since it's so bad... Still though, I can't stop watching.


----------



## Rebbierae (Jan 22, 2012)

Speaking of guilty pleasures...for me that is "Revenge"--I love that show and can't wait to watch it every week!


----------



## Karren (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm going to add to my list..... "Storage Wars". "Castle", "White Collar", Cover Affairs", Fairly Legal".... "In Plain Sight"....


----------



## calexxia (Jan 22, 2012)

Let me preface this with the fact that I don't own a TV. I watch the three shows that I still care about online (and have Netflix for older stuff and movies). One of "my shows" is online for free, the other two, I purchase via iTunes Season Pass. SO convenient and MUCH cheaper (for me) than cable was.

RuPaul's Drag Race (online for free, usually the same night it airs)

Sons of Anarchy (usually available on iTunes about three hours after it finishes its first airing on the West Coast)

Archer (usually available on iTunes within a day of airing, sometimes faster)


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 22, 2012)

> Mad Men, Dexter, True Blood, Family Guy, The Office


 I'm gonna have to add the new Napolean Dynamite animation, love it!


----------



## Machiaj (Jan 23, 2012)

How i met your mother.


----------



## Ehahi (Feb 17, 2012)

I really love and don't miss:

- True Blood (can't wait for the new season)

- Parks &amp; Recreation (Amy Poeher is amazing)

- The Mentalist (just the right amount of crime for me)


----------



## amoxirat (Feb 17, 2012)

Game of Thrones!  Anyone else a fan?


----------



## Rachel_ (Feb 19, 2012)

The Walking Dead, Workaholics, The Golden Girls, &amp; any crappy reality TV show


----------



## TacomaGirl (Feb 19, 2012)

Sons of Anarchy, Bones, Boardwalk Empire, Fringe, True Blood and pretty much anything BBC. I don't even have cable, we buy a ton of seasons of DVD and stream online.


----------



## Ehahi (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh man, I just started this amazing TV show on the weekend. It's called The Killing!!! You gotta watch it!

_________

Otherland


----------



## samboyce (Apr 16, 2012)

Dexter , Ben 10 and sailor moon are mine favorite TV shows and i always love to go with these shows as they are good to enjoy.


----------



## katame131997 (Apr 18, 2012)

So many...

Comedy:

Community, 30 Rock, The Daily Show, The Colbert Report, South Park, Family Guy, Arrested Development, Parks and Rec, Up All Night, My Name is Earl, The Simpsons.

Drama:

Grimm, Once Upon a Time, Touch, Lost, Terra Nova, American Horror Story.

Crime Shows:

Criminal Minds.

Reality Shows/Competition Shows:

The Voice, Dallas Cowboys Cheerleaders: Making the Team, Face Off.

Other:

Misfits (British show, sooo good though)

There are probably more, but these are the ones that immediately come to mind.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 20, 2012)

I watch a lot of crappy TV.

90210, Gossip Girl, One Tree Hill (watched since it began when I was in high school, so glad it finally ended), Secret Life of the American Teenager (this show is hilarious), Pretty Little Liars, House, Glee. With the exception of House and OTH, I think it's funny that none of the characters act their age. Also Degrassi TNG, but I haven't watched any of the new season because I don't like all of the new cast. They should have ended when Emma/Manny's grade graduated. (I started TNG in HS too, I believe.. and then watched the original during the breaks)

I'm waiting for season 4 of Breaking Bad to get to Netflix. This show is great. If I could only ever watch one show, this would be it.

I've been watching OG Star Trek on Netflix too, but I haven't in a while due to school getting in the way, and keeping up with the current weeklies on hulu.


----------



## marci65 (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm really liking Touch With Keifer Sutherland. I love how the plot lines all connect in the end.


----------



## BeautyWithin (Apr 21, 2012)

I love Pretty Little Liars so much probably my favourite show ever! I also like the secret life of the american teenager, make it or break it, the amazing race, wipeout


----------



## divadoll (Apr 22, 2012)

Game of Thrones!


----------



## Johnnie (May 30, 2012)

Breaking Bad was phenomenal! I can't wait for the 5th season


----------



## Emr410 (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone else obsessed with the bachelorette/bachelor?


----------



## angiepang1e (Jun 3, 2012)

I can't live without The Big Bang Theory!, Pretty Little Liars &amp; Vampire Diaries!


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 3, 2012)

I just got into watching Bob's Burgers, and it is HILARIOUS. If you like quirky weirdness, this is for you. If anyone out there watches Archer, you'd definitely appreciate this as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alexa711 (Jun 13, 2012)

Pretty Little Liars &lt;3 and Gossip Girl but this season sucked ...

also, The Vampire Diaries and The Secret Circle-so sad it got cancelled ..


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 13, 2012)

Haha. Bob's Burgers is hilarious. I wish there were more episodes on Netflix. The guy who voices Bob was on Doug Benson's Interruption and is pretty funny doing stand up too.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha. Bob's Burgers is hilarious. I wish there were more episodes on Netflix. The guy who voices Bob was on Doug Benson's Interruption and is pretty funny doing stand up too.


 He also had a show called H. Jon Benjamin has a van and it was pretty awesome. He's also the voice of Sterling Archer--he is probably my fave voice actor!


----------



## calexxia (Jun 13, 2012)

Don't forget, he was also the voice of Coach McGuirk in HOME MOVIES


----------



## ShortyPirate (Jun 14, 2012)

*america's got talent*

*the middle*

*keeping up with the kardashians*

*the braxton family values*

*icarly*

*victorious*

*adventure time*

*judge judy*

*the king of queens*

*..... uhh, that's all i can think of right now! lol*


----------



## Tyari (Jul 6, 2012)

The King of Queens

Single Ladies

Push Girls

So You Think You Can Dance

Braxton Family Values

Drop Dead Diva

The Client List


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 3, 2012)

Hogan's Heros

Star Trek - All of them, (TOS is my fav)

The Simpson's

Family Guy

Fringe

Game of Thrones

Alphas

Breaking Bad

Ancient Aliens

Mayday


----------

